# finally found the time to get it



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

i took the class august of last year. since i've been busy with school work and getting into the air force. well tuesday i finally decided since i had nothing better to do i would take a 45 minute drive to another county to apply for my ccw since my county takes for ever. they called me today (thursday) 2 days after i applied and told me to come pick it up.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good for you.:smt023 Took me 3 ful months to get mine.:smt076


----------

